# iPad V MacBook Air V Notebook...



## lyonsie (26 Jan 2011)

Thinking of purchasing one of the above.   Want it for portability, internet access and easy use at home and abroad.
I believe the iPad only works on WiFi and we are not always in a free WiFi area. We spend quiet a bit of time abroad and would purchase portable internet in the country we are in ie. France, India....
Any advice, we do have a laptop, but find it is a bit bulky for bringing around especially compared to the others.   We really need to be able to use a 'dongle' and I'm not sure the iPad allows use of one.   We both have iPhones too.
Any advice.... Please.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2011)

The iPad has no USB ports. So your limited to Wifi or 3G mobile internet with a mobile phone sim (micro-SIM card). Theres two models of iPod. WiFi only or WiFi and 3G. 

Theres probably options like this abroad


The iPad is a bigger iphone (kinda) so I don't see the point of buying one if you have iPhone. Its not a replacement for a laptop. If money is no object, I'd go MacBook air. Otherwise Netbook. If thats the choice. 

I'd prefer a Laptop with a DVD myself. But that wasn't an option.


----------



## j26 (27 Jan 2011)

Samsungs Galaxy Tab?


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2011)

Inspiron Duo?
http://www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/landing/en/inspiron?c=us&l=en


----------



## lyonsie (27 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the advice.   Would the O2 router work worldwide, or would it be better to get one in the country being visited.   Friends have purchased a 'dongle' in India and get good coverage and response for very little cost compared to here.   Also, does anyone know about internet routers in France... will be there for the summer and dont know anything re their products.   Always used WiFi where available but would like to have access in our little 'chalet'...


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2011)

I would expect you'd get the best deals buying locally. I don't know if mobile hotspots are available everywhere. I'm assuming they are. 

Roaming charges on these things are horrendous.

WiFi routes are the same everywhere, just different power supply/cable. The issue will be will you have to pay a 12 month contract, or is there a pay as you go option. I don't know.


----------



## schmile (28 Jan 2011)

I have an iPad and use it all the time. I have a laptop too but find the ipad is so much easier to bring around and it goes everywhere with me. Really easy if you have to show someone something. I have an iPhone but the iPad is way better, better for pictures, videos, apps everything. Whatever I want whether it is just pdf notes or a movie for the train I can bring it. I won't be getting another iPhone instead I will get a regular phone. 
My bill is 30 day contract with three. So I can cancel with 30 days notice. Not sure but I believe other networks offer similar. 
I find the coverage great and have yet to be stuck anywhere without. 
I have been to India and agree with what you are saying about roaming costs. But the rates in other countries is something you will have to look into yourself. 

Do you want another laptop? If so get a macbook air. But think about the expense. It is thin but other than the physical size of it there is nothing really. It is just basically a thinner laptop. 
Same goes with a netbook.


----------



## lyonsie (1 Feb 2011)

Can you put a 'dongle' (USB) into an iPad? for a local internet connection???


----------



## schmile (1 Feb 2011)

lyonsie said:


> Can you put a 'dongle' (USB) into an iPad? for a local internet connection???



No and I doubt this will be the case in any models anytime soon. I know the iPad 2 won't be able to connect like this either. The internet connection is all sim based. That is why you pay extra for a 3g version. 

You can put a USB in though via the camera connection kit for the present model and the iPad 2 is expected to have a usb connection.


----------



## johnnygman (2 Feb 2011)

With the software being locked down on Ipad, it will not let you install 3rd party progams like mobile 3g internet dongle/mobile broadband software unless it is jailbroken/hacked.


----------



## Fatphrog (2 Feb 2011)

You couldn't plug a dongle into an iPad but you could use MiFi type devices which I'd personally prefer even with a laptop without USB slots.


----------



## lyonsie (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that.   Any ideas re the difference between the MacBook Air vrs the new Dell touch notebook.....


----------



## johnnygman (2 Feb 2011)

Was just in testing an Ipad there for the fun of it, quite a bit heavier than I expected i must add, if one was intending to hold for long durations I could see it being a bit of a pain.
Build quality is superb though, screen touch operation first class.


----------



## schmile (2 Feb 2011)

johnnygman said:


> Was just in testing an Ipad there for the fun of it, quite a bit heavier than I expected i must add, if one was intending to hold for long durations I could see it being a bit of a pain.
> Build quality is superb though, screen touch operation first class.



That is what I thought too about the weight and a worry when I got mine. But has never been an issue. I used it for over 7 hours travelling today. I lean it on something though or my lap. 

The new dell is pretty cool I must admit if you want a bit of both I haven't seen one so can't comment on the build but it is a great idea. The main differences would be 

Macbook air - no cd drive Dell - cd drive (I believe from looking at the specs I stand to be corrected however) 

Macbook air - Mac OS Dell Windows OS and Apps. 

Macbook air - cost - considerably more expensive. 

My personal choice would be a macbook air but that is because I prefer apple products and mac OS. But given a choice of a macbook air or an iPad I would choose and iPad over added portability. What can a macbook air do that your current laptop cannot? An iPad however has the functionality to be used for both entertainment/ leisure purposes and work on the go with thousands of apps to help you pass time. It is also far less expensive.


----------

